# little bro kills #3 bear in wyo



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

Just talked to my little brother for the first time in a few months and it turns out he killed the third biggest black bear in wyoming last season with his bow it was 7 and 1/2 feet tall and scored 19 1/2 " . he is supppose to be sending me pics i will post as soon as i get them . only 17 years old and already in the record books . lucky kid


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cant wait to see the pic. congrat to your little bother.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

i might be wrong here, but isnt 20" minimum for p&y? and 21" for b&c?


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

I dont know about b&c or p&y i just know it made the state record book


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry i just read the email again and the official score was 20 8/16 . he said it was about a 
1 1/2 bigger but it didnt get scored till after it got boiled


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.pope-young.org/minscores.asp p/y min is 18"
B/C is 20" http://www.booneandcrockett.org/bgrecor ... nimums.asp


----------

